
Windows Solitaire Inducted into the World Video Game Hall of Fame - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/05/windows-solitaire-inducted-into-the-world-video-game-hall-of-fame/
======
joezydeco
The artwork on the cards was drawn by Susan Kare, a legend in the industry
starting with her work on the original Macintosh.

[https://www.aiga.org/medalist-susan-kare](https://www.aiga.org/medalist-
susan-kare)

You can buy a set of playing cards with her art on them.

[https://www.areaware.com/products/solitaire-
cards?variant=14...](https://www.areaware.com/products/solitaire-
cards?variant=14622412804)

